# Skunked??



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

Saw this alleged cure all recipe for dogs nailed by skunks.

1 quart 3% hydrogen peroxide

Quarter cup baking soda

1 teaspoon liquid hand soap

Can't wait to try it a see if it works........NOT


----------



## Lori Gallo (May 16, 2011)

Lee. It works. I'll spare you the details.


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

Lori Gallo said:


> Lee. It works. I'll spare you the details.



I bookmarked it just in case I ever have a problem!


----------



## Lori Gallo (May 16, 2011)

I had to go to the market for the peroxide.. With eau de skunk perfume all over me. I will forever keep some handy. Just saying.


----------



## ann schnerre (Aug 24, 2006)

it works! i've tested it numerous times haha. dawn dish soap is best, leave the mixture on for 5-10 minutes for best results. oh--and i make 1/2 batch/gsd and dilute in 2 qts water.


----------



## susan tuck (Mar 28, 2006)

Lori Gallo said:


> I had to go to the market for the peroxide.. With eau de skunk perfume all over me. I will forever keep some handy. Just saying.


good point!


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

It works!
When I was doing natural earth work with terriers I. dug out my share of skunked dogs. The big concern though is in close quarters like that a dog can die from toxic shock if not put on an IV of ringers within a day or so. They could be fine the next day and dead a day after that. 
One of my hunting partners was a vet so we had all that covered in our first aid kits.


----------

